# Is Two Really Better Than One? Questions on Adoption



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi!

Husband and I have always discussed about getting a second GR when Z is older, maybe around 2 years old. Z is now almost 17 months and we heard about this 5 years old GR (a boy) available for adoption.

We do not know much about this dog except that he is neutered, attended basic obedience training, and the reason that the owners (a couple with a little girl) are giving him up because they work long hours (8am-10pm).

We have corresponded through emails a few times and have decided to meet up tomorrow together with our dogs. 

I am really new at this adoption thing, plus I have NO experience in having more than one pet at any one time.

I would really appreciate it if some of you who are experienced in adopting older dogs, and/or experienced in animal recuse could give me some advice. What questions should I ask about the other dog? What are the things I should look out for when Z and the dog interact with each other tomorrow? Is there such thing as an adoption agreement or trial period?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

First and foremost is how the two dogs get along together. This is the best way to adopt for me personally as you can get all the information on health history and other tidbits of information such as any strange quirks or phobias and also the postives what they enjoy, training and such.

I have found that having more that one (5 well 6) is about the same as having one. Sure there are a few more vet bills and food costs a little more. You will love them vying for your attention but be sure to give them time alone with you also.

Good luck with whatever decision you make.

Hooch


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> First and foremost is how the two dogs get along together. This is the best way to adopt for me personally as you can get all the information on health history and other tidbits of information such as any strange quirks or phobias and also the postives what they enjoy, training and such.
> 
> I have found that having more that one (5 well 6) is about the same as having one. Sure there are a few more vet bills and food costs a little more. You will love them vying for your attention but be sure to give them time alone with you also.
> 
> ...


Well said and I agree.

Just give them plenty of time to check each other out. Alos this gives you time to try and ask as many questions as you can think of. It is a little tense sometimes adopting because you are not 100% sure what you might be getting but if it feels right go for it and I think you will not regret it.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Your dog will be the one to pick his friend. the bottom line is to give them time to meet and see how they get along.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I love having two. I find it's a bit harder to take them many places because I don't want to leave one home. You should see their reaction as I go out the door.

Meeting on neutral territory is best. I found going for a walk and walking them on lead with another person to be very helpful. They then can be let off lead in a large area to interact if all goes well. The problem you may have with the lead is that your dog will feel any of your anxiety through that lead. Dogs are amazing.

Tucker and Shadow hit it off well the first meeting. The first two weeks living together was a bit trying, but I didn't know how playful two one year olds could get. I relaxed and we fast forward to them turning 5 soon.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

If the two dogs get along (sometimes there is play aggressiveness, so try to know the difference) i say

GO FOR IT.... TWICE THE LOVE AND TWICE THE FUN (AND SHEDDING AND VET BILLS AND GOLDEN KISSES AND EVERYTHING)

I THINK MY TWO WOULD BE LOST IF THEY WERE SEPARATED NOW. THEY GET SO EXCITED WHEN THEY CAN PLAY FIGHT, THEY STILL HAVEN'T GOTTEN TIRED OF IT.


ALSO.... MOST IMPORTANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PICTURES, PICTURES AND MORE PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



beth, moose and angel the termite


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I wouldn't EVER have just one dog....  I say go for it, see how they like one another


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

> GO FOR IT.... TWICE THE LOVE AND TWICE THE FUN (AND SHEDDING AND VET BILLS AND GOLDEN KISSES AND EVERYTHING)


I'm with Mainegirl. Our two met in foster care and became best buddies. They rely on each othe a great deal. We just couldn't have separated them. Why just have one when two is double the love.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Two is always better than one. And three is even better. Hope Z and the pup meet and just love each other. good luck!!


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

*No meeting today *

We did not get to see the other dog today (his name is Kino). The owners canceled the appointment early in the morning saying that their little girl is ill.  I hope the girl feels better soon, and we are still really really keen to meet Kino. 

Thanks everyone for your reply. I got my husband to read your posts, and we both feel a lot better and more confidence knowing that this is going to be one of the best decision we are going to make in our lives. Now we only pray and hope that the two dogs hit it off. 

Will keep you all posted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Two is better than one, in my opinion..*

For twenty years nows, my Hubby and I have had two dogs and WE LOVE IT!!

If it is possible for them to meet before you adopt the second one, then take advantage of that to see if they are very compatible.

They keep one another company, play with one another and both sets of dogs we have had and now have were extremely bonded!!!!


----------

